# Uneasy about buying this restored Monark



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 21, 2015)

UPDATE 4-25 
I got the bike last night! Unfortunately, it wasn't as nice as it looked in the pictures. I sold it to a local man who buys for restaurants this morning.





Saw this today. It was restored in the 90's. Seems to have Been done well. I see a few things that are missing but what's completely incorrect if anything. I haven't had the time to really study any Monarks and see. 

What are your thoughts?

What's a retail value as is?

Rims look to have been replaced with newer ones.

Thank you all,
Tyler











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like a nice bike. I'd put on some cream tires, tan grips, lose the streamers. and have a blast.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 21, 2015)

max $700


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 21, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> max $700




I was thinking $600 so $700 max retail is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice looking bike.Hope ya make a deal.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 21, 2015)

vincev said:


> Nice looking bike.Hope ya make a deal.




Thank you! Should know by the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 21, 2015)

double check for cracks around the area where the main seat post meets the bottom bracket. You may have to inspect from inside or check for touch up around there.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 21, 2015)

Parts are worth 900 plus on eBay.


----------



## jkent (Apr 21, 2015)

It looks awful small, are you sure this isn't a 24" bike?
JKent


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like 26.  Fenders make it look smaller


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 21, 2015)

It has standard oil crown value caps







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Apr 22, 2015)

The man standing next to it makes it look small. I like it, It's a good looking bike.
jkent


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 22, 2015)

Troxel seat is wrong. Should have a Lobdell.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 25, 2015)

I got the bike last night! Unfortunately, it wasn't as nice as it looked in the pictures. I sold it to a local man who buys for restaurants this morning.


----------

